# replacing fuel injectors 2006 passat 2.0



## reeves190 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guys, im a noob to the site. i was told by the dealer i need to replace the injectors b/c the car runs rough on cold start up. i have already replaced the spark plugs and coils. i have no idea how to replace the injectors. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hoffmaw1 (Oct 4, 2009)

http://sys9five.com:8080/etc/valves/16176692-STaSIS-K04-Install.pdf


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

why would your injectors affect your cold starts?

id think your intake flaps would be more of a possible culprit.

btw, what kind of cold are we talking about? our engines do hate being COLD, but ive never had much of an issue, even when it was like 15 degrees.


----------



## reeves190 (Aug 22, 2010)

i had the flaps replaced also. the dealer replaced the flaps at a cost of $600. i replaced the spark plugs and coil packs. it runs rough at the first start of the day. here in SC that can be 90 degrees at 8:00 am. 
thanks for the responses.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

reeves190 said:


> here in SC that can be 90 degrees at 8:00 am.


im in FL, trust me, I know how hot it can get. :laugh:

im still not sure how your injectors can be bad for the first start, but never again, until the next day. you ever run any logs yourself? check your TB, fuel, etc.

btw, describe "running rough". Does it just feel like the engine is running sloppy and loud? because thats normal until the oil pressure rises and everything warms up a bit.

better to actually test stuff before you keep dumping money into it.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

oh, btw, you ever pull your intake manifold and clean your intake valves? I was getting rough idles, especially when my engine was cold after like 50,000 miles or so.

I am now running a vent to atmosphere catch can, scrubbed my valves, and running WM and all is well in Audi land... well, as well as a car produced by VAG van really be. lmao


----------



## reeves190 (Aug 22, 2010)

it runs rough enough to make the engine light come on. when i check the code it is a cylinder one misfire. i have not run any logs. i will check the intake manifold as you recomended. dealer said injector was "slowly going bad". Thanks for all the help.


----------



## avgwarhawk (Aug 10, 2009)

reeves190 said:


> it runs rough enough to make the engine light come on. when i check the code it is a cylinder one misfire. i have not run any logs. i will check the intake manifold as you recomended. dealer said injector was "slowly going bad". Thanks for all the help.


Injectors slowly going bad? :what: Injectors work or they don't. Sure you might get a bad spray pattern as the tip gets gunked up after a while but if it is causing a misfire at start then it will cause misfire all the time. If it just misfiring on number one cylinder then have them replace that injector only. When it does not take care of the problem then ask your service advisor, "Now what?" Personally I will get a second opinion and pay the cost for that opinion. It sure beats shelling out cash for 4 injectors that are "going bad slowly" that will more than likely not take care of the problem. :what:


----------



## soadilya17 (Jan 13, 2013)

*2006 passat 2.0 FSI*



reeves190 said:


> it runs rough enough to make the engine light come on. when i check the code it is a cylinder one misfire. i have not run any logs. i will check the intake manifold as you recomended. dealer said injector was "slowly going bad". Thanks for all the help.


Hello,
I have the same problem i replaced the coils and the sparkplugs and it still idles rough on cold starts. I live in Charotte NC. Did you ever get your problem fixed? Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kirk_augustin (Jul 21, 2012)

*Not injectors*

Intake flaps and injectors are not the likely cause of bad running cold.
First suspect is the head temperature sensor.
Second is low fuel pressure from something like a clogged filter, bad pressure regulator bypass, or bad vent purge valve.
Easy to diagnose with a fuel pressure gauge.
Second suspect is a mass air sensor dirty with insulating PCV foam, and the solution is to just remove, clean, and replace it.
Third would be weak spark from large gap, oily wires, or not using dielectric paste on both ends of plug wires, since air is no longer sufficient insulator at high voltages.
Any intake or vacuum leak is suspect.
Try plugging hoses one at a time to see if any have effect.
Purge valve, EGR, and PCV are common culprits.
Could even be brake booster.


----------

